# PSP No Longer Loads FA?



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 3, 2009)

Previously I never had an issues with my PSP Loading FA. I turned my JavaScript and Flash off, but it just sits there and takes FOR EVER to load. As a matter of fact, I started the site loading when I first signed up and it finally loaded AFTER I activated my account and got halfway through this post. I don't have any problem loading other sites. Could someone please help?

I narrowed the problem down. If I disable images, it loads fine. BUT, it never had this issue before. The only real change I have done is update my router firmware, but I've never had any problems with other sites.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure most of FA needs Javascript to function.


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 3, 2009)

Unless an update has occurred over the past few weeks, it worked fine with Java disabled.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you sure? I was browsing FA on my friend's PS3 the other day and nothing would load until Javascript was turned on.

Just saying, it's worth a try.


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 3, 2009)

I turn JavaScript on and NOTHING works. But, if I disable JavaScript and Images, it loads fine, but missing images isn't very fun. 

This just recently started happening. It will load with images on, but it takes a good few minutes for it to load.


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 3, 2009)

maybe not enough memory?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, there's always that one homebrew development that allowed the browser to take advantage of the PSP Slim's extra 32MB of RAM. But you'd have to have your PSP homebrewed to do that.

Having tested on both just now, I can say that the site in the enhanced browser hardlocks the PSP, and the normal browser refuses to load it. I wonder what changed? I've also accessed it before without any issues.


----------



## Shino (Jul 3, 2009)

Couldn't tell you. My 1001 loads FA just fine, aside from the browser's inablility to place PHP objects on the page properly. (FA always looks like someone barfed objects into dreamweaver on my PSP.)

I don't usually bother, though, since browsing with a joystick is a pain for a site like FA, and I'm too impatient.

But why would you have embedded objects turned off in the first place?


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 6, 2009)

None of these suggestions worked. Why do all the other sites work aside from FA? Even the FA Forums work, but not the main site.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 6, 2009)

xD3G3NERATE said:


> None of these suggestions worked. Why do all the other sites work aside from FA? Even the FA Forums work, but not the main site.



Have you gone to the main site control panel and entered a trouble ticket for this?


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 6, 2009)

if you turn off java and flash but leave images on it takes a few minutes to load a page but if you leave flash and java on the site will never load. recently with java and flash off it would load fast but now for whatever reasion it is slower.


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 7, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> if you turn off java and flash but leave images on it takes a few minutes to load a page but if you leave flash and java on the site will never load. recently with java and flash off it would load fast but now for whatever reasion it is slower.


At least I know it isn't just me. I though it was due to the fact I upgraded my router's firmware. But every other web site loads fine.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

xD3G3NERATE said:


> At least I know it isn't just me. I though it was due to the fact I upgraded my router's firmware. But every other web site loads fine.



this happened to me a few weeks ago. for the past year my psp has been my main web browsing device so i notice these things. ask one of the admins if they recently made any updates to the site.


----------



## yak (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, okay, I'll try to change a few things and will write back once I do.

I don't have a PSP, so you folks would have to be the testers.


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 7, 2009)

yak said:


> Oh, okay, I'll try to change a few things and will write back once I do.
> 
> I don't have a PSP, so you folks would have to be the testers.



I love you now. 

All I know is over the past couple of weeks it started doing this. Towards the middle of summer it started having issues.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

i thought it was just the fact that pretty much everyone at AC was on FA >.> guess im not alone =D


----------



## yak (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure most of FA needs Javascript to function.



You are wrong.
Most parts of FA work without Javascript enabled, which includes all base facilities such as commenting, replying, submitting and using the entirety of the message center.
The only things that are JS operated and are not available when JS is off are description popups, select all buttons, date format switchers, quick reply-to and CTRL/SHIFT + click on keywords on submission pages.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

strange FA works fine on my psp today. i wonder what changed. just turn off flash and java.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> strange FA works fine on my psp today. i wonder what changed. just turn off flash and java.



Really? I gotta try FA out on my PSP and see if your right.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Really? I gotta try FA out on my PSP and see if your right.



its a strange turn of events.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 10, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> its a strange turn of events.



OMG I just tried FA on my PSP and it works :O


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> OMG I just tried FA on my PSP and it works :O



i know crazy right what happened to the site to make this possible?


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 17, 2009)

Not working again. It was fine the past 2 weeks, but broke last night.


----------



## xD3G3NERATE (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahh! Bump! Please, someone help! =(


----------

